# Questions



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys. I have a few questions for you all. I am having a hard time lately and I want to ask you guys some stuff.1. When you get an IBS flare up, does your stomach physically hurt to touch it? Like to bend over a certain way or to press down on your abdomen, does it hurt? Mine is killing me today







Its not just a certain part either, can be upper stomach one minute and then my lower stomach the next.2. Do you think weather effects IBS? I have been doing a lot of thinking lately and I wonder if the seasons can have some sort of affect on your body. I have noticed that this time of year, every year, I get a bad flare up and something ends up being wrong. I just wondered if I am the only one that does that or am I just a freak!! My IBS is a year round thing, but most of the time I can at least manage it to some degree. Here lately, it doesnt matter what I do, nothing seems to make me feel any better. And every time I actually do feel better, I say it, and its like I jinx myself, because it just doesnt last very long. Pretty miserable.3. Can having a bad stomach day give you a bad headache? I have a bad headache and notice that I get them on days where my stomach is way out of control.I have taken 3 Lotmoil and 1 Imodium today and I am still in agony. I am afraid to eat anything and I just want to go home and go to bed







Life really sucks right now...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> 1. When you get an IBS flare up, does your stomach physically hurt to touch it? Like to bend over a certain way or to press down on your abdomen, does it hurt?


Sure. I remember one time I brought a pain attack on by bending over to tuck in my sheets when making the bed! Another time I brought one on simply by shivering because I was cold! Doesn't take much for me.


> 2. Do you think weather effects IBS?


 Yes I have read quite a few posts over the years where people have noticed this pattern. Some people are triggered by heat.. some cold... some get flare ups with their seasonal allergies... soome seem to have trouble at seasonal changes.


> 3. Can having a bad stomach day give you a bad headache?


If you are not eating enough.. that can certainly bring on a headache.When you say you are in agony.. I am thinking that perhaps the imodium is giving you some trouble. I find I have to take an anti-gas agent with the imodium or I get worse stomach pain. You might want to try that. Also ask your Dr for an antispasmodic med like Bentyl or Levsin etc... that could also help with the pain. Also peppermint oil is a natural antispasmodic.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks BQ! I have noticed that when my stomach is unsettled, I can eat Altoids peppermints and they do seem to settle it down. And I had a Gas-x with my medication this morning too, forgot to mention that. I have noticed that Imodium does make my crampy and gassy.And Yes, I am not eating hardly anything. I have lost about 14lbs in 3 weeks because of this bad flare up. My husband just mentioned to me at lunch that I can be getting a headache due to dehydration as well. So now I am drinking more gatorade and I had some baked chicken nuggets and fries for lunch (carbs help me for some reason, prob why I am fat lol) but since I ate I do seem to feel a little better and the headache is going away. My husband will fuss at me if I dont eat, so he keeps me in check when he is around.Any advice on the stomach pain? Ibprofen or something like that? I swear, it feels like I have done 1000 sit ups today or something, just so sore.And I wonder if my seasonal allergies is causing all this to begin with. I have not felt too bad this year so far, sneezing and a little sinus drainage but I dont feel bad. But that make sense! Maybe my allergies are affecting me in different ways. So now I wonder if I should start back to taking my Zyrtec.I just wish this would all go away, I am so miserable Anyway, thanks for the advice! You are too awesome for words!!(((hugs))), Heather


----------



## strkngfang (May 17, 2011)

I definitely agree with the weather causing flare ups. I have a lot more during the winter months, I am always cold anyway, especially my hands and feet. When I shiver, it goes straight to the stomach and the cramps are more intense.I am also very sensitive to the touch around that area during a flare up.Heather, I really feel for you but I still think the more pills you take then the more screwed up your body will become? I really don't believe any pills does a body good and if so it is usually short term and with bad side effects.My mother contracted a bad form of C DIFF last summer and she was worse than I've ever been. She kept taking Lomotil then Imodium and it created a vicious cycle that knocked her way out of whack. The doctor finally took her off the medicine and told her to take a form of probiotic, drink tons of water use the Lomotil as a last resort. After several months she finally got better







I can only speak for me in that pills have never helped me


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

This is interesting.. about the seasons. Could it be also that your diet is changing... Are you eating more fruit?I do find I have more issues in the winter too... it must be the cold.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Any advice on the stomach pain?


 _Everytime_ you take the imodium... take a gas x AND a peppermint. And I would just ask the Dr about an anti-spasmodic med like Levsin or Bentyl or their generic equivalents.Also I found that those heat patches for sore backs worked well on my abdomen. I just put them on where it hurts the worst.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I actually have some of that Bentyl but it knocks me out! I cant take that while I am at work.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well try taking it for a few days over the weekend so your body gets more used to it and you don't get knocked out by it anymore. Most of those side effects go away hon.


----------



## lib2266 (May 29, 2009)

I actually just read an article the other day about how seasonal allergies effect IBS...My non medical opinion is that the body gets so out of whack, things just go haywire. I also think you're hubby is right. If you're having a 3 week flare up you could be dehydrated and it could just be the stress of it all. Drink as much water as you can possibly stand and then drink more. That's always helps me. I feel your pain with the carbs, I live off of them in certain situations just to avoid any possible flare up unfortunately they do nothing for my figure. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Ok so I have been having some horrible pain today and called the doctor and they sent me in for a CT Scan. I do not have any results yet today.However, I do have a question. During and after I eat, I am getting horrible stomach pain. It doesnt matter what I eat, it just hurts. I have some Bentyl, when is the best time to take that medication. Should I take it with a meal to help with the cramping or should I take it before or after the meal. This is really driving me crazy. My stomach hurts so bad that I cant sleep at night. It literally feels like I have done 1000 situps today, my stomach muscles are killing me. I keep getting sharp pains around my belly button and under my rib cage on the right side. It hurts to bend over and move a certain way.Anyway, I am just wondering when the best time to take that medication. It makes me really sleepy and sluggish so I only take it when I really need it. Any advice is greatly appreciate it.A very miserable Heather


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bentyl (and other anti-spasmodics) should be taken about a half hour _before_ eating.And .... like I said.. once you take it for awhile the sleepy & sluggish side effect will wane off.


----------

